# Does r/atheism dunk on all religions or is it just Christianity?



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Like if I made a post right now saying how much I fucking hate jews and explained how they are everything wrong with the world, would I be banned for antisemitism or would the niggercattle clamour me on saying how Stunning and Brave I am for seeing such an awful cult?


----------



## Blasterisk (Nov 11, 2022)

Which one do you think, OP?


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 11, 2022)

My guess is if you talk about any religion other than christianity you'll get van'd


----------



## Johnny Salami (Nov 11, 2022)

Most atheist were raised in Christian households and hats their parents.  They'd never dare criticize Judaism because they understand who rules the world


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> Which one do you think, OP?


I dunno, thas y I askin


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Nov 11, 2022)

Maybe tailor your argument to be against judaism instead of the tiny hat people themselves. that way when you get banned you can at least say "but it was about religion"!


----------



## byuu (Nov 11, 2022)

>Why don't atheists hate successful Jewish people who aren't even religious.


----------



## stupid orc (Nov 11, 2022)

frame it as you left the hasidic or another extremely orthodox branch and you should be fine on reddit, hell just copy this and inject some nazi shit it might get you that precious reddit gold.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Nov 11, 2022)

i've mostly seen them shit on christianity, islam, hinduism, buddhism etc but i rarely see them mutter a word about judaism


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 11, 2022)

I love orthodox jews


----------



## fakemon (Nov 11, 2022)

good question. of all religions, the ones that don't ritually mutilate the genitals of babies should be dunked on last.

fuck jews and muslims is my main takeaway here.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Most atheist were raised in Christian households and hats their parents.  They'd never dare criticize Judaism because they understand who rules the world


Fuck that noise. I hated the religion, but I still like my parents. We get along well, we just know not to talk religion when together. 

All Abrahamic religions are messed up at best and dangerous at worst, especially one with a "Chosen People" complex. While I find blaming Jews for everything wrong in your life to be equally pants on head stupid, it doesn't mean I find the religion it'self sensible in the least.

Fuck Christianity. Fuck Judaism. Fuck Islam. There.

Okay, slight addendum; Coptic Christians are pretty chill and I enjoyed talking to them when I met them.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 11, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> islam


I have a hard time believing this. They ride Islam’s dick just as bad as the leftists.


----------



## Naes (Nov 11, 2022)

No clue and do not care. Atheism is THIER religion, at least that's how I look at it.  To each their own.


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 11, 2022)

Always the Abrahamic and Dharmic religions with them. Be different! 

Dunk on Zoroastrianism or Shinto for a change.


----------



## The Magnificence (Nov 11, 2022)

Most of the "out and proud" type atheists don't really _know_ anything about any non-christian religions, in my admittedly limited experience.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

The Magnificence said:


> Most of the "out and proud" type atheists don't really _know_ anything about any non-christian religions, in my admittedly limited experience.


They don't even know about their lord god science. They have literally no idea that we still have no idea how life started on Earth. Synthetic chemists like Dr. James Tour have made it his life's work to figure out how life began on Earth and he still has no idea despite being an extremely well respected scientist and researcher. Watch his series on abiogenesis and you will get all the problems with it. That doesn't necessary mean there is a god, but it does mean life is not mundane and something any planet could have cooked up.


----------



## Providence (Nov 11, 2022)

Tried discussing Islam there maybe a decade ago, whenever Bataclan happened, and was banned within a few days. Never went back to Reddit. 

Eternally thankful for our place, may this year bring Josh the best fuckin Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> Always the Abrahamic and Dharmic religions with them. Be different!
> 
> Dunk on Zoroastrianism or Shinto for a change.


Well we would, thing is that Zoroastrinists and Shinto'ists aren't legislating laws in our country, declaring jihad on us, or knocking on our door pestering us to convert. It's not as immediate and in our lives.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Well we would, thing is that Zoroastrinists and Shinto'ists aren't legislating laws in our country, declaring jihad on us, or knocking on our door pestering us to convert. It's not as immediate and in our lives.


Only creatures that have shown up to convert me were weirdo Mormons and JWs and at least one Bahai'i. I can't think of any other sect that came to me and was like accept X into your life. Mormons and JW's aren't even considered Christian by the Catholic church officially because, like, lol, just read about them. Catholics seem to make it a point to not proselytize which is sort of ironic because then it casts them into the same class they believe God cast Jews into. I have had many atheists come to me and demand I reject god in my life though.

The only reason you see no  Zoroastinists or Shinto'ists is because it is mainly an ethnic religion with no desire or need to proselytize.

Question you need to ask yourself is really: Can materialism answer every question and if so, how do I know this as truth?


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Like if I made a post right now saying how much I fucking hate jews and explained how they are everything wrong with the world, would I be banned for antisemitism or would the niggercattle clamour me on saying how Stunning and Brave I am for seeing such an awful cult?


----------



## White_N (Nov 11, 2022)

For the most part Christianity. Where would they get resentment for animism or totemism?


----------



## Divine right to rule (Nov 11, 2022)

I have never met a reddit-type atheist in real life.
Millenials and Zoomers in Europe actually somewhat frown on people making fun or attacking christianity now, even if they themselves are atheists.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Only creatures that have shown up to convert me were weirdo Mormons and JWs and at least one Bahai'i.


Here, you get no Mormons, but you do get JW's and a WHOLE LOT of Pentecostals and "non affiliated"


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> I can't think of any other sect that came to me and was like accept X into your life. Mormons and JW's aren't even considered Christian by the Catholic church officially because, like, lol, just read about them. Catholics seem to make it a point to not proselytize which is sort of ironic because then it casts them into the same class they believe God cast Jews into. I have had many atheists come to me and demand I reject god in my life though.


Hence why I give Catholics a little more slack than Baptists, Pentecostals, and especially more than Prosperty Gospel (by far the worst Christians). If Nick Fuentes is any indication, though, TradCaths buck that nicety.

Where do you live, out of curiosity? Where I live, the demand for you to accept Christ is everywhere. Even advertisements for otherwise secular businesses often include "America! Repent and return to Christ!" right after they give the number for their stump grinding service or the like.


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> The only reason you see no  Zoroastinists or Shinto'ists is because it is mainly an ethnic religion with no desire or need to proselytize.


Indeed. Why would I worry about them? They aren't at my door or making laws over my life.


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Question you need to ask yourself is really: Can materialism answer every question and if so, how do I know this as truth?


Of course it can't. But just because it can't doesn't mean that Christianity's VERY specific takes are correct.



Divine right to rule said:


> I have never met a reddit-type atheist in real life.


They're out there, but in nowhere the numbers that KF or other right wing sites make them out to be.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Fuck that noise. I hated the religion, but I still like my parents. We get along well, we just know not to talk religion when together.
> 
> All Abrahamic religions are messed up at best and dangerous at worst, especially one with a "Chosen People" complex. While I find blaming Jews for everything wrong in your life to be equally pants on head stupid, it doesn't mean I find the religion it'self sensible in the least.
> 
> ...


Any religion that claims you will be tortured forever if you don't follow all of their rules. is no religion worth following.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Any religion that claims you will be tortured forever if you don't follow all of their rules. is no religion worth following.


I've tried that line myself many times, it spawns off a whole new dialogue tree about "You send yourself to Hell, not God!" and "It's not about following rules, it's about grace/forgiveness!" and on and on and on....


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Nov 11, 2022)

They seem to believe people have gendered souls or ghosts inside their bodies, and troons' souls somehow ended up in the wrong body, and they don't question that. Idk if that's a religion exactly, but it is a faith-based belief.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> They seem to believe people have gendered souls or ghosts inside their bodies, and troons' souls somehow ended up in the wrong body, and they don't question that. Idk if that's a religion exactly, but it is a faith-based belief.


Something something, Fuck off I don't believe in that religious nonsense.

Something something, SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Hence why I give Catholics a little more slack than Baptists, Pentecostals, and especially more than Prosperty Gospel (by far the worst Christians). If Nick Fuentes is any indication, though, TradCaths buck that nicety.
> 
> Where do you live, out of curiosity? Where I live, the demand for you to accept Christ is everywhere. Even advertisements for otherwise secular businesses often include "America! Repent and return to Christ!" right after they give the number for their stump grinding service or the like.
> 
> ...


Live in the PNW and several years in Germany, which was objectively worse. I blame a lot of how my husband turned out as a man as a result of the overwhelmingly communist, atheist, cuck culture of New Failed Germany.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Live in the PNW and several years in Germany, which was objectively worse. I blame a lot of how my husband turned out as a man as a result of the overwhelmingly communist, atheist, cuck culture of New Failed Germany.


What makes you think that being a Jesusfreak would have improved his personality for the better and not simply a shit head who justifies his behavior with "JESUS!"


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> What makes you think that being a Jesusfreak would have improved his personality for the better and not simply a shit head who justifies his behavior with "JESUS!"


 He wouldn't have been such a cuck. He literally believes it is best that we all die rather than defend ourselves.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> He wouldn't have been such a cuck. He literally believes it is best that we all die rather than defend ourselves.


I don't think just accepting Jesus would fix something that fundamentally screwy in him unless he went with a particularly militant denomination.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> I don't think just accepting Jesus would fix something that fundamentally screwy in him unless he went with a particularly militant denomination.


He was raised an atheist communist through and through. How did that do him any favors?


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> He was raised an atheist communist through and through. How did that do him any favors?


Depends on the parents. Raising someone "Christian" ain't no kind of guarantee either.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Depends on the parents. Raising someone "Christian" ain't no kind of guarantee either.


He was told from day one his life was a meaningless accident and nothing he does has any real meaning.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> He was told from day one his life was a meaningless accident and nothing he does has any real meaning.


Then his parents and other atheists failed him by not telling him "Our births are accidents, but it's up to us to MAKE meaning in our life and to make what we do count as much as we can with the one chance we have instead of pine for something on the other side." 

Or as Yoda put  it "Always looking to the horizon, he was. Never was his mind on WHERE HE WAS!"


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Then his parents and other atheists failed him by not telling him "Our births are accidents, but it's up to us to MAKE meaning in our life and to make what we do count as much as we can with the one chance we have instead of pine for something on the other side."
> 
> Or as Yoda put  it "Always looking to the horizon, he was. Never was his mind on WHERE HE WAS!"


Atheism inherently gives no purpose. You are born out of accident, you die of accident, no one will remember you and your life was meaningless as the universe ordained.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Atheism inherently gives no purpose.


Indeed, you aren't assigned it. You have to MAKE it. You have to take the initiative. 


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> You are born out of accident, you die of accident


This is a problem why? 


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> , no one will remember you and your life


Ah yes, silly me, nobody ever remembers people's lives. History is full of anonymous people we'll never know anything about, even on a personal level. 

C'mon now....


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> was meaningless as the universe ordained.


The universe doesn't ordain shit. It just is. 

We make the meaning.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 11, 2022)

From George Meyer's Wikipedia page

"Meyer is in a relationship with the writer Maria Semple. They lived together during the 1990s and broke up in 1999,[2] but later got back together.[24] Their child, named Poppy Valentina after Valentina Tereshkova, was born in 2003;[3] being a father gave Meyer a "sense of hopefulness".[6] They live in Seattle.[25] Although raised a Catholic, Meyer hated it and later became agnostic. While working at _The Simpsons_ *he became an atheist, taking the advice of fellow writer Mike Reiss*.[6] He is a vegetarian, gambler, collector of space program memorabilia and practices yoga. Meyer is a fan of the Grateful Dead with Jerry Garcia being the "closest thing in Meyer's life to a spiritual figure."[2] His sister Ann is married to Jon Vitti"

I always found this quite odd. How do you disbelieve at the advice of another person? Either you believe or you do disbelieve.

Like, is there people out there with the set goal of convincing people to be atheists? Because that would be hugely hypocritical.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 11, 2022)

Wormy said:


> We make the meaning.


Then what is it?



> Like, is there people out there with the set goal of convincing people to be atheists? Because that would be hugely hypocritical.


What is the point of subreddits like /atheist and /anticatholic and whatnot if they aren't trying to convince and convert?


----------



## Wormy (Nov 11, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> Then what is it?


What did you make of it? 


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> What is the point of subreddits like /atheist and /anticatholic and whatnot if they aren't trying to convince and convert?


You ever heard the phrase "Preaching to the Choir"? That's what they are. They're places for asspats. To get reassurance that "You're right, THEY'RE wrong". They're about as effective at converting people as those dumbass "God's Not Dead" flicks.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Like if I made a post right now saying how much I fucking hate jews and explained how they are everything wrong with the world, would I be banned for antisemitism or would the niggercattle clamour me on saying how Stunning and Brave I am for seeing such an awful cult?


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 12, 2022)

Wormy said:


> What did you make of it?
> 
> You ever heard the phrase "Preaching to the Choir"? That's what they are. They're places for asspats. To get reassurance that "You're right, THEY'RE wrong". They're about as effective at converting people as those dumbass "God's Not Dead" flicks.


After researching the science some more, I came to God and the conclusion that there is more than we think, even if we don't now fully know or understand it. 

I don't really care what atheists think beyond if I am to be Christian I should care about their souls. However, being there myself, I know nothing beyond personal revelation is going to bring them to Christ in their own time.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 12, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> After researching the science some more, I came to God and the conclusion that there is more than we think, even if we don't now fully know or understand it.


Though can I ask how it lead you specifically to the Christian ethos?


Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> I don't really care what atheists think beyond if I am to be Christian I should care about their souls. However, being there myself, I know nothing beyond personal revelation is going to bring them to Christ in their own time.


Which is the mentality all should take in the first place regardless of religion or lack thereof.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 12, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Any religion that claims you will be tortured forever if you don't follow all of their rules. is no religion worth following.


Yes, you're right. But Christians don't believe that?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 12, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Yes, you're right. But Christians don't believe that?


That's what I was taught in Catholic school. If you sin and don't go to confession before you die, it's hell. But I'm sure your specific brand of Christianity is the one that's real.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 12, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> That's what I was taught in Catholic school. If you sin and don't go to confession before you die, it's hell.


Yes, that's right. 


A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> But I'm sure your specific brand of Christianity is the one that's real.


Most churches are good.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 12, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Yes, you're right. But Christians don't believe that?


So what's your take on Hell and The Lake of Fire if not that?


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 12, 2022)

Wormy said:


> So what's your take on Hell and The Lake of Fire if not that?


If you inflict suffering and evil, you shall suffer. If you are meek and charitable, you shall be exalted. God is just, and he shall give everyone exactly what they deserve. Trust in the Lord; that he shall put down the pedophiles and rescue the orphans and widows.

Let the dead bury their dead, and go and walk in newness of life.


----------



## Staticness (Nov 12, 2022)

I love echo chambers.

I especially love echo chambers founded on the simple premise of “screw you, mom and dad”.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 12, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> If you inflict suffering and evil, you shall suffer. If you are meek and charitable, you shall be exalted. God is just, and he shall give everyone exactly what they deserve. Trust in the Lord; that he shall put down the pedophiles and rescue the orphans and widows.
> 
> Let the dead bury their dead, and go and walk in newness of life.


I like that. I really do. 
But it doesn't really confirm to scripture.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

Wormy said:


> I like that. I really do.
> But it doesn't really confirm to scripture.


Which verses contradict my teachings?


----------



## Snuckening2 (Nov 13, 2022)

Joan Becerra Leal said:


> My guess is if you talk about any religion other than christianity you'll get van'd


powerlevelling fedora-tipping incoming...

r/atheism, like atheist YT, definitely focus mostly on Christianity, but even right now there are two anti-Islam posts on their front page. Places like that have a weird approach to Islam; you can't really say they "suck Islam's dick", when anytime they DO mention Islam (which isn't often enough), it's overwhelmingly negative, and they often even saying stuff like "atheism really should focus more on on Islam"!!... but then they go right back to focussing on Christianity, like nothing happened.

It's defeinitely not the "religion of peace", "criticizing Islam is racist Islamophobia" meme you get from libs in general- Post that "religion of peace" stuff on r/atheism, and you'll get 20 comments saying "akshully..." and linking stats about rates of homophobia in Islamic immigrants (big "w" on reddit, ofc), and support for Al Qeada. But that  won't stop those same people being autistically fixated on Christianity, at the same time.

Same as the atheist YT scene-  They have this autistic fixation on Christianty, but then every now and then they say "oh yeah... and then there's the OTHER 70% of the world, where Islam doing 100x more horrendous stuff than what we complain about constantly. Dang, those Islamic countries are SOOO fucked-up and bad... but anyway, back to what this mega-church in Texas did..." There's even a few pretty big atheist YT channels that focus exculsively on Islam (from ex-Muzzies, generally. Biggest is "ApostateProphet", but there's a few female ex-muslims, using their m'lady-status to grow a decent following), that get posted on r/atheism pretty routinely (or used to, at least), who get this tokenistic, condescending support from the huge atheistic channels, but I guess it's because THEIR lives are mostly directly affected by Christianity, they just can't stop fixating on Christianity.

Behind most of the atheist scene's (with some exceptions, thankfully) enthusiastic slurping of the ftm femine transpenis, that failure to focus on Islam is what frustrates me most about "the atheist community".


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Nov 13, 2022)

Naes said:


> No clue and do not care. Atheism is THIER religion, at least that's how I look at it.  To each their own.



Not believing in a religion isn't a religion, that's silly! 

Just like...

not playing a sport isn't a sport
not driving doesn't make you a driver
not voting doesn't make you a voter


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 13, 2022)

Lol, jews.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

Die Dunkle Maus said:


> Not believing in a religion isn't a religion, that's silly!
> 
> Just like...
> 
> ...


Everyone worships something: believers just choose whom or what they worship. Whether it's the Triune God, the Unitary God, Pallas Athene, The Four Nobel Truths, etc.

If you're not actively striving for something greater than yourself through an ethical code of conduct towards enlightenment/salvation etc. You'll inevitably worship and covet the worst gods imaginable. Greed, pride, lust, wrath, sloth, gluttony, envy etc.


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Nov 13, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Everyone worships something: believers just choose whom or what they worship. Whether it's the Triune God, the Unitary God, Pallas Athene, The Four Nobel Truths, etc.



This isn't true; you're twisting the word "worship" to suit yourself as a believer.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 13, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> That's what I was taught in Catholic school. If you sin and don't go to confession before you die, it's hell. But I'm sure your specific brand of Christianity is the one that's real.


Have you considered that it's your Catholic school that sucks?


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Nov 13, 2022)

Ha, you can't pretend "Christians don't believe in Hell", really, come on now kids. 

Maybe YOU don't, but it's kind of a big deal to millions and millions and millions of Christians.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

Die Dunkle Maus said:


> This isn't true; you're twisting the word "worship" to suit yourself as a believer.





> Show me where a man spends his time and money, and I'll show you his god.


*-Martin Luther*


Die Dunkle Maus said:


> Ha, you can't pretend "Christians don't believe in Hell", really, come on now kids.
> 
> Maybe YOU don't, but it's kind of a big deal to millions and millions and millions of Christians.


What do you think Hell is?


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Nov 13, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> "Show me where a man spends his time and money, and I'll show you his god." -Martin Luther



Martin Luther was a fuckwit. According to him, my Gods are work followed by sleep (time) and utilities (money). BRILLIANT. Fucking retard. 



> What do you think Hell is?



I think Hell is a fantasy. 

I can tell you what the Bible says it is, but you already know that, right? I'm well-read on the Bible and you can skip the primer stuff and leap right to the SEPARATION FROM GOD claim, in spite of the other Biblical references to it being oh so much more than that.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 13, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Have you considered that it's your Catholic school that sucks?


All catholic schools suck. Christianity indoctrinates children through fear.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 11, 2022)

Like if I made a post right now saying how much I fucking hate jews and explained how they are everything wrong with the world, would I be banned for antisemitism or would the niggercattle clamour me on saying how Stunning and Brave I am for seeing such an awful cult?


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

Die Dunkle Maus said:


> Martin Luther was a fuckwit. According to him, my Gods are work followed by sleep (time) and utilities (money). BRILLIANT. Fucking retard.


Why are you being coy?


Die Dunkle Maus said:


> I think Hell is a fantasy.
> 
> I can tell you what the Bible says it is, but you already know that, right? I'm well-read on the Bible and you can skip the primer stuff and leap right to the SEPARATION FROM GOD claim, in spite of the other Biblical references to it being oh so much more than that.


Hell is perfect and just punishment against sin. If you are evil, you do not deserve to be rewarded.


> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil. For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.


*John 3:18-22
*


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 13, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Why are you being coy?
> 
> Hell is perfect and just punishment against sin. If you are evil, you do not deserve to be rewarded.


Stealing, lying, lusting, gluttony, coveting, or even killing, does not justify torturing someone forever. You are evil if you think that's just.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Stealing, lying, lusting, gluttony, coveting, or even killing, does not justify torturing someone forever. You are evil if you think that's just.


We certainly deserve to be put to death because of our iniquity. Therefore, why should we spite God for enacting true justice? Especially because our Lord was tortured, flogged, humiliated and executed so that we may not recieve our proper punishment. The shepherd would surely spare ravenous predators, if they were to cease attacking his flock


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 13, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> We certainly deserve to be put to death because of our iniquity. Therefore, why should we spite God for enacting true justice? Especially because our Lord was tortured, flogged, humiliated and executed so that we may not recieve our proper punishment. The shepherd would surely spare ravenous predators, if they were to cease attacking his flock


No person deserves to be tortured FOREVER. Jesus wasn't tortured FOREVER it was a few days. Torture is not "true justice" you mongrel.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> All catholic schools suck. Christianity indoctrinates children through fear.


All atheists suck. Atheism sucks baby dick unironically through cultism.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 14, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> All atheists suck. Atheism sucks baby dick unironically through cultism.


You Abrahamic desert cultists are obsessed with baby dicks.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> You Abrahamic desert cultists are obsessed with baby dicks.


Your godless (((humanitarians))) are obsessed with babies in general.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 14, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Your godless (((humanitarians))) are obsessed with babies in general.


I'm against people reproducing. Babies are gay. It sucks when you meet a hot chick and find out she's a single mom


----------



## Resunoit (Nov 14, 2022)

Christianity is fine to shit on because it’s the HUWHITE MAN’S religion. Can’t criticize the shekel mongers or bob-omb’s.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> I'm against people reproducing. Babies are gay. It sucks when you meet a hot chick and find out she's a single mom


You're retarded, I get it already.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 14, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> You're retarded, I get it already.


Oh you're one of those guys raising another mans kids


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Oh you're one of those guys raising another mans kids


If I had raised you, you wouldn't have ended up as a retard.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 14, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> If I had raised you, you wouldn't have ended up as a retard.


In a perfect world people like you wouldn't be allowed to have children.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> In a perfect world people like you wouldn't be allowed to have children.


In a perfect world, you'd still be a retard.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> No person deserves to be tortured FOREVER. Jesus wasn't tortured FOREVER it was a few days. Torture is not "true justice" you mongrel.


At the very least, it's what I deserve.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 15, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> We certainly deserve to be put to death because of our iniquity. Therefore, why should we spite God for enacting true justice?


Because mainly it's done to us because of the iniquity of someone long before we were born. 


CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Your godless (((humanitarians))) are obsessed with babies in general.


You expecting a defense of Jews from all of us? I've already said I have no truck with a religion that sports a "Chosen People" complex. The closest thing to defending Jews I've done is not buy into this notion that they're evil supernatural puppet masters controlling everything. 


Crysocyan said:


> At the very least, it's what I deserve.


What did you do that warrants torture that never ends?


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Because mainly it's done to us because of the iniquity of someone long before we were born.


Yes, we are of a depraved nature and therefore cannot will good except by God through His son Jesus Christ.


Wormy said:


> What did you do that warrants torture that never ends?


I have worshiped false Idols, I have taken the name of the Lord in vain, I have despised the Sabbath, I have hated my father and mother, I have killed, I have stolen, I have committed adultery, I have testified falsely, I have coveted what is not mine, I have not loved my neighbour as myself and, I have hated God.

And I continue to sin incessantly. I do not give half of my earnings to the poor, and I do not restore fourfold what I have unrightfully taken. My mind regards little of God, and I do not fear him. Rather, I fear men; that they may burden me with temporal punishments. I have many possessions, and I am unwilling to give them to the poor. I do not take care of what God has provided with me, and neither am I thankful.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 16, 2022)

Wormy said:


> You expecting a defense of Jews from all of us? I've already said I have no truck with a religion that sports a "Chosen People" complex. The closest thing to defending Jews I've done is not buy into this notion that they're evil supernatural puppet masters controlling everything.


Cool.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 16, 2022)

Crysocyan said:


> Yes, we are of a depraved nature and therefore cannot will good except by God through His son Jesus Christ.


Never going to cease thinking that's a demented way of looking at your fellow men.


----------

